# Yao has surgery, out 6-8 weeks (or more)!



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Credit to Mattj (who works for Sports Radio 610) and justcallmejoe (who has some inside connection with the club) of ClutchFans 



> Yao has been sent home with a toe injury...no word on the severity....





> yep, it's the big toe, they're looking at at least 2 weeks...





Edit: 



> NBA TV just reported Yao out for 10 days to 2 weeks for a toe infection.


And I just read a Chinese sports newspaper which says Yao's toe got trampled in Rockets-Supersonics game and then got infected.


Edit 2: it's on Yahoo now

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...lug=ap-rockets-yaosidelined&prov=ap&type=lgns



> All-Star Yao Ming of the Houston Rockets missed his first game of the season and the third of his NBA career Sunday night because of a sore right big toe that will sideline him indefinitely.
> 
> "It's not a one-game thing," coach Jeff Van Gundy said before the Rockets met the Los Angeles Lakers in the finale of a six-game road trip. "It will probably be a multiple-game thing, whatever that is. We'll know more after he sees the doctor.
> 
> "He doesn't miss much. So when he misses, he's hurt."


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: WTF? Yao out tonite, looking at at least 2 weeks*

ah crap.... just cut off that damn toe



> When Lakers forward Lamar Odom was told Yao wouldn't be playing, he replied: "Good. This is sports, right?"


 :laugh:


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: WTF? Yao out tonite, looking at at least 2 weeks*

Achilles' Heel

Yao Ming's Toe (All his missed games have been due to the same big toe...correct???)


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: WTF? Yao out tonite, looking at at least 2 weeks*

what???


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: WTF? Yao out tonite, looking at at least 2 weeks*



Sweeper said:


> Achilles' Heel
> 
> Yao Ming's Toe (All his missed games have been due to the same big toe...correct???)


one was due to the flu?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: WTF? Yao out tonite, looking at at least 2 weeks*

Well, to look on the bright side, at least this will give him some rest so he'll be less likely to fade at the end of the season. He has been playing some pretty heavy minutes relative to what he usually does.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: WTF? Yao out tonite, looking at at least 2 weeks*

 This is absolutely terrible, we can't have Yao out while Tracy is having to carry the load!!! I'm very proud we won the game, but we can't lay it all on David or Luther getting "hot". No Derek Anderson, No Rafer Alston (it seems like he's been out forever...  ) and I don't remember what was wrong with Jon Barry. DA, Yao, and Alston will all be out for a couple of weeks, do we have to make some kind of move now??? Jeff seems opposed to trying to play Baxter or Graham no matter how terrible Bowen and Stro play. They both play awful, usually B can play some defense and 'bother' his man, the last few games he's been useless IMO. Stro had NO REBOUNDS TONITE :curse: what's that about??? We should at least package these guys to get ONE guy Jeff might actually play...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: WTF? Yao out tonite, looking at at least 2 weeks*



debarge said:


> This is absolutely terrible, we can't have Yao out while Tracy is having to carry the load!!! I'm very proud we won the game, but we can't lay it all on David or Luther getting "hot". No Derek Anderson, No Rafer Alston (it seems like he's been out forever...  ) and I don't remember what was wrong with Jon Barry. DA, Yao, and Alston will all be out for a couple of weeks, do we have to make some kind of move now??? Jeff seems opposed to trying to play Baxter or Graham no matter how terrible Bowen and Stro play. They both play awful, usually B can play some defense and 'bother' his man, the last few games he's been useless IMO. Stro had NO REBOUNDS TONITE :curse: what's that about??? We should at least package these guys to get ONE guy Jeff might actually play...


dont forget deke with the dislocated finger.

edit: in summary
injured: yao, deke, DA, alston, barry, sura
not injured: swift, howard, head, wesley, bowen
playing injured: tmac
not playing: baxter, graham


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: WTF? Yao out tonite, looking at at least 2 weeks*



> WTF? Yao out tonite, looking at at least 2 weeks


Glad to see any *WTF* user in the house. I thought the same thing when I heard he was out. Really thought we had no shot last night.

Weird game last night. You would've thought that with both teams shooting so bad Kobe and TMac would've taken over for their respective teams and jacked 40 shots apiece and scored 40.

Glad the good guys won! It would've been a total job if Smush Parker made that shoot with .03 left. There is no way he had the amount of time he did to get that shot off.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: WTF? Yao out tonite, looking at at least 2 weeks*

*Update*: _
The Rockets announced Monday that Yao will be sidelined for at least "several weeks" after undergoing surgery on his left big toe. 

Rockets team physician Dr. Tom Clanton performed the surgery that cleaned out an infection in Yao's toe. Yao was diagnosed with osteomyelitis, which is common inflammation of the bone caused by bacteria. 

The Rockets said that Yao will take antibiotics and rest for several weeks in order to allow the infection to properly resolve itself._

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=rocketsyaoming&prov=st&type=lgns


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: WTF? Yao out tonite, looking at at least 2 weeks*

google defines several as:

several(a): (used with count nouns) of an indefinite number more than 2 or 3 but not many

..thank god its only 2-3 weeks, i was always under the impression that several meant 5-7 weeks.


----------



## durvasa (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: WTF? Yao out tonite, looking at at least 2 weeks*



Pasha The Great said:


> google defines several as:
> 
> several(a): (used with count nouns) of an indefinite number more than 2 or 3 but not many
> 
> ..thank god its only 2-3 weeks, i was always under the impression that several meant 5-7 weeks.


Your impression was correct. "*more than* 2 or 3." 

As described, it sounds like Yao will be out for more than a month.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: WTF? Yao out tonite, looking at at least 2 weeks*

_Several_ weeks? I heard there's a guy entering next year's draft who is reminding people of Larry Bird...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Yao has surgery, out several weeks*

To bad Pat Morita passed away. Yao could use a Mr. Miyagi palm rub treatment right about now. Yes, I do know that Mr. Miyagi was Japanese and Yao is Chinese. Don't want to offend anyone with this post.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Yao has surgery, out several weeks*

We will be like the Spurs. A good team, but decimated by injuries and get a top pick then win a championship shortly afterward.

Seriously, we will be fine.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Yao has surgery, out several weeks*

It's going to be tough to make the playoffs, assuming it takes 45 wins, we have to go 35-24 (0.593 win pct) the rest of the season.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Yao has surgery, out several weeks*

I think the stretch after the all-star break will be the defining moment for us. I sense we'll make a run similar to the Nuggets last year, sneaking us in say the 6th seed in the playoffs.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: WTF? Yao out tonite, looking at at least 2 weeks*



Hakeem said:


> _Several_ weeks? I heard there's a guy entering next year's draft who is reminding people of Larry Bird...


adam morrison? psss more like mike dunleavy jr


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: WTF? Yao out tonite, looking at at least 2 weeks*



knickstorm said:


> adam morrison? psss more like mike dunleavy jr



he's playing ok, getting better


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Yao has surgery, out several weeks*

:reporter: this guy's injured...may God help him recover soon...









:gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray:
:gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray:
:gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray:
:gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Yao has surgery, out several weeks*

Reebok should be doing some research to get a special toe-guard shoe for Yao...


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Yao has surgery, out several weeks*

His surgery wasnt that major so is it really necessary for him to be out on antibiotics for several weeks?

edit: say hes out for 4 weeks.. we still wont be hurt too badly, look at our schedule. He will most likely return to the team on Jan 16th to play Atlanta, so between now and then the teams we will be playing are:

Denver
Utah
NO/Okla. City
Golden States
Washington
Cleveland
Toronto
Denver
Charlotte
Sacramento
NO/Okla. City

...Golden State and Cleveland look to be the only hard team to beat.. the others, TMAC can beat by himself.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Yao has surgery, out several weeks*

On SportsRadio610 JVG said he expected Yao to be out for 6-8 weeks, after he went through another surgery today!


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Yao has surgery, out several weeks*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> On SportsRadio610 JVG said he expected Yao to be out for 6-8 weeks, after he went through another surgery today!


Boy have we had some bad luck with injuries this season. Funny to see a guy 7 foot 6 struck down by a toe....and for more than a month??? Any medical practitioners out there that can give an explanation?


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Yao has surgery, out 6-8 weeks!*

:curse: this is the worst news ever!! I can't beleive the luck we are having! Whats so damn important about his big toe?? 

Lets just hope the rockets can go out there and play great to everybodys suprise, get Yao back and just dominate.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Yao has surgery, out 6-8 weeks!*

Wow I thought I was gonna get away from my team getting injuries. First the packers with everyone's leg exploding. Now the rockets getting injuries out the pooty chute.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Yao has surgery, out 6-8 weeks!*

JVG may be exaggerating but we're probably going into the lottery.


DEFINITELY not our year. I expected it to be.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Yao has surgery, out 6-8 weeks!*



sherwin said:


> JVG may be exaggerating but we're probably going into the lottery.
> 
> 
> DEFINITELY not our year. I expected it to be.



I had nightmares before the season started of things like this happening.. but still this will not put us into the lottery.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Yao has surgery, out several weeks*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> On SportsRadio610 JVG said he expected Yao to be out for 6-8 weeks, after he went through *another* surgery today!


another surgery? what's that? 

It's time for Howard to step up and I heard Mutombo would only missed the next 2 games?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Yao has surgery, out several weeks*


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Yao has surgery, out several weeks*

Wonderful.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Yao has surgery, out 6-8 weeks!*

6 weeks...that's way long.  
but never give up, we still get TMac running :banana:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Yao has surgery, out 6-8 weeks!*

Just wanted to say from a "rival" (I'm not really, but I know yall hate Mavs fans) that it sucks what has happened this year. I was looking forward to another classic playoff matchup this year between the two clubs, but that looks more and more increasingly unlikely. Still possible though....you never know what might happen in the coming months.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Yao has surgery, out 6-8 weeks!*

F***....

Exactly what we need right now!!!! Who's gonna play center?!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Yao has surgery, out 6-8 weeks!*

tough break, but at least the first game is against Toronto so a center isn't really needed!

good luck Rockets, I thought it was going to be your year.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Yao has surgery, out 6-8 weeks!*

Oh yeah, and let Bosh and Villaneuva do their things no?!

Bosh without proper guarding is a power power forward and power center. Villaneuva also.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Yao has surgery, out 6-8 weeks!*



edyzbasketball said:


> F***....
> 
> Exactly what we need right now!!!! Who's gonna play center?!


Ewing.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Yao has surgery, out 6-8 weeks!*

I really think JVG was overexaggerating the amount of weeks Yao will be out, because the rockets toronto pregame report on rockets.com reports that:



> Several weeks of rest and antibiotics will have Yao on the bench until after the holidays


Assuming the holidays end after New Years, wouldnt that mean Yao will only be gone for 2 weeks?


http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/Rockets_Host_Raptors_Wednesday-161872-822.html


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Yao has surgery, out 6-8 weeks (or longer)!*

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3541558.html



> Update on Yao
> <b>The six to eight weeks Yao Ming is expected to be off the court after Monday's toe surgery refers to the time it will take to begin training — rather than playing — for the Rockets, said the team's chief physician, Tom Clanton, who performed the surgery. </b>
> 
> Clanton said he and the Rockets medical staff had been treating the infection since October, but that it had been isolated to the skin and tissue on the toe. He said that sometime during the Rockets' recent trip, the infection broke through the tissue and to the tip of the toe, with the severity of the condition unclear until he began the surgery.
> ...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Yao has surgery, out 6-8 weeks (or longer)!*



Yao Mania said:


> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3541558.html


oh,crap, I read about this in chinese earlier today and thought it might be fake. And that article also said Yao wouldn't come back before the All-Star Game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

There goes the season.

And it's gonna get downright embarassing if T-mac doesn't realize he has to score AT LEAST 30 every night in order to give his team a chance to win.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Well this makes me wanna cry, so many hopes, all down the drain.  I'm sorry I can't find anything to be optimistic about right now, TMac cannot carry the Rockets all season til Yao comes back. CRAAAPPPPPP this is the universe punishing the city of Houston for going to the World Series, THE PLANETS ARE ANGRY.... :naughty: all of our sports' franchise's will suffer for this!!! I'M SORRY WE'VE ANGERED YOU, OH EXALTED SPORTS GOD ON HIGH!!  

I think the only thing that can seriously help us this season would be some kind of blockbuster deal to bring another perimeter star here, and we know how Jeff feels about new players. So its hopeless, we won't make the playoffs, too far behind the pack ahead of us. Last year the Nuggets were in a light division, and the teams in the west were the top 4 really, plus us. The bottom spots were wide open, now there's playoff teams from top to bottom almost...sad for the team. Injuries have just killed us, killed us...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

What happened the last time JVG took a #8 seed into the playoffs? They went to the Finals. I can see us grabbing the 7th or 8th spot in the West, but I don't know if this team is going to remember how to play with two healthy superstars. It's hard enough for most of these guys to find Yao in the paint, they are going to completely forget what little they've learned about post feeding 2 months from now. Is Alston going to be effective? Will Bob Sura have to retire? Will David Wesley have to be our #2 option? This team is in a sad, sad situation right now... it could be Sprewell time before we know it.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Wow, you guys need to sign a center cuz you cant depend on Mt. Mutumbo to play the whole game. Who is out there?


----------

